# New to smoking in North California



## dedkot (Oct 25, 2020)

Hello everyone,
I just recently purchased a new Masterbuilt 30. I was planning on building a cinder block smoker until I found out bass pro shop sold electric smokers. So before I went on a building spree, I wanted to see if I would like it first. I love it ! I did my first pork butt the day after purchasing the smoker. Did some baby back ribs, then some spare ribs. I have only owned a smoker for a week lol.  I'm staying up late to put on my second pork butt at midnight tonight.






The brisket will be smoked in a few days!


----------



## mike243 (Oct 25, 2020)

Welcome , lotta great food comes off of a electric smoker, you need to get a amps tray or a tube so you can run smoke easier, the chip reloaders need replenished every 45-60 minutes  but the tube and tray will run 4+ hours , the tubes were sold at Walmart but they have been pulling stuff to put out Christmas stuff so may be hard to pu local.


----------



## dedkot (Oct 25, 2020)

mike243 said:


> Welcome , lotta great food comes off of a electric smoker, you need to get a amps tray or a tube so you can run smoke easier, the chip reloaders need replenished every 45-60 minutes  but the tube and tray will run 4+ hours , the tubes were sold at Walmart but they have been pulling stuff to put out Christmas stuff so may be hard to pu local.



Thanks Mike, I did do some reading before hand and I picked up a A-maze-N tube from bass pro when I purchased the smoker.  I ready for some sleep now, I have had the smoker going for an hour and its seems to be settling in at temp.. I'm using a mix of hickory and apple pellets in the tube now.


----------



## mbassom (Oct 25, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Texas!


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 25, 2020)

Welcome 

 dedkot
 It seems that you make have a addiction. There will be no interventions here, only enabling. Keep the smoke rolling! 
Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 25, 2020)

Welcome from Iowa! Welcome to the addiction...don't forget pics!

Ryan


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 25, 2020)

Welcome glad to have you on board. 
Seems you have already got the bug. Watch that waist line.

Warren


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 25, 2020)

Welcome to the forums, happy to have ya join the fun.

Chris


----------



## jcoleman66 (Oct 25, 2020)

Welcome from NC. I also started with a MES 30.


----------



## dedkot (Oct 25, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome. Just pick up a Mes 40 gen 2/with remote off craigslist for $60 this morning.. The guy said he used it once and its been sitting in his garage since 2016. My wife asked if I really needed a 2nd smoker lol. I might try modded this one with the PID upgrade but it's in such nice shape, I'm not sure.


----------



## dedkot (Oct 25, 2020)

Pork butt took 13 hours to hit 205*.. I don't know much about smoking yet but I do know this tasted great!! Some how 5 of my son's friends happen to be at the house at dinner time. How does that work? lol


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 25, 2020)

Good thing you got that 2nd smoker! Lol

Ryan


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 25, 2020)

Welcome from the suburbs of Sactown. Glad you jumped in with both feet because the smokin' bug bit you HARD!

Enjoy the forum! Looking forward to more tasty pics. 

Ray


----------



## pushok2018 (Oct 25, 2020)

Welcome from SF eastbay! Nice to have you onboard!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 26, 2020)

Welcome to SMF!
Sounds like your having some fun!
Al


----------



## JC in GB (Oct 26, 2020)

Welcome from Wisconsin.

JC


----------



## MJB05615 (Oct 26, 2020)

Welcome from Ga.  Looks like you're off to a great start!


----------

